# (Speculation) Tesla Will Announce a Fairly Major Software Release on January 29



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I can't remember seeing so many people crowded up on the latest software release on Teslafi.
Almost as if they are getting everybody ready for a single upgrade.
I speculate that on earnings day (January 29) they will announce a fairly major software update.
Maybe feature-complete FSD?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

John said:


> Maybe feature-complete FSD?
> 
> View attachment 31904


Then I'll grab my pitchfork for my HW3 upgrade! Wait... I don't own a pitchfork.


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Then I'll grab my pitchfork for my HW3 upgrade! Wait... I don't own a pitchfork.


Get ready!!

True Temper 2812200 4-Tine Spading Digging Fork with Hardwood D-Grip Handle, 30 Inch, Brown


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

That may be, but an alternative explanation is simply that it's been so long since the last major update (not sure if 40.50 should be considered a major release after 40.2 or not) that everyone is simply up to date.

Sure, an update is overdue. Whether it's a major update or not I don't know. I don't see feature complete FSD though. I'm expecting incremental advances there.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Feature complete FSD is still a ways away in my opinion...


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

There hasn't even been rurmors of what would come in the next update from beta testers. I don't think anything is coming soon.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)

I agree, it has been very quiet on the update front, I know we are not getting any new platform announcements, but I think we are going to get some updates on the following:
Model Y - Early Launch confirmation.
Model S/X - Updates - Plaid
Software Updates - New UI?
Roadster updates.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I was just thinking earlier we almost need a poll and one of those threads. It is way quiet. Something big this way comes!! Or at least we hope.

A note for at @Johnston, I think it is pretty safe to say there isn't a beta release out right now. The beta testers for Tesla are not good at not sharing.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I think the lack of updates in January is just a lag effect of coders taking time off during the holidays. I’m sure there’s something coming soon, but I don’t necessarily see it being anything huge.


----------



## Mark S. (Feb 26, 2018)

I think the next release will be the first that also includes Model Y application.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I’d be 100% happy with a release that focused on ‘cleanup’ ... getting rid of bugs.


----------



## ltphoto (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm guessing getting ready for first production Model Y shipments is using all of the software QA resources right now. At least I hope that's what's going on. A clean release for the Y would go a long way to quieting down a lot of the potshots at S/W quality from Tesla.


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

FSD will be rolled out to HW3 - the time frame is Q1-Q2 with a hardcore goal is Q1!!! Some folks think it will be right around Jan 29 Q4 call. Look to my old Smart Summon and acceleration boost Posts for accuracy!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TomT said:


> Feature complete FSD is still a ways away in my opinion...


If it isn't there will be a riot from those without HW3 (myself included)


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

I'd be happy with just fixing the ping pong autopilot at this point


----------



## Zek (Oct 28, 2018)

tipton said:


> I'd be happy with just fixing the ping pong autopilot at this point


🏓


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

John said:


> I can't remember seeing so many people crowded up on the latest software release on Teslafi.
> Almost as if they are getting everybody ready for a single upgrade.
> I speculate that on earnings day (January 29) they will announce a fairly major software update.
> Maybe feature-complete FSD?
> ...


Ask and ye shall receive ! https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-2020-4.15318/post-272874


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mark S. said:


> I think the next release will be the first that also includes Model Y application.


Agree


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

While model 3's are mostly up to date with one software version, that is not at all the case with the model S/X's. Attaching that latest info from Teslafi. I have been hoping the software engineers are busy on solving the problems that prevent them from moving the S/X crowd forward.


----------



## wst88 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------

